# horus heresy kindle reread



## holy bolter (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi folks, I'm gonna reread some of the HH on kindle. I'm only gonna read what I consider the main books. In my view this would be - the first 5 up to and including fulgrim. Additionally I would include legion, a thousand sons and the first heretic. Just wondered what other peoples views on this are. Cheers


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

The main books, IMO, would be the ones which pertain to the core of the story. I'd ditch _Mechanicum_, _Legion_, _The Outcast Dead_, _Descent of Angels_, _Fallen Angels_, _Battle for the Abyss_ and so forth.

E.g.: anything which doesn't correspond to a major factor of the story. That said, it seems a silly way of doing things.

Just re-read 'em all. _Battle for the Abyss_ improves every time I read it (it really does boil down to the Ultras/WBs being rubbish in it; everything else is pretty decent, at worst! - especially Skraal and Mhotep). I'd skim through _Descent of Angels_ too, perhaps even just reading the chapter that features the White Scar, that sort of tone should've been the whole novel.

Having said that, the 'main events' of the early Heresy are Prospero/Davin/Isstvan III/Isstvan V/Eisenstein etc.

If you want to go really crazy, read the books you've picked (but *not* _Legion_, it's a good book, but it's not 'main') but read them in rough chronological order! (E.g. start with most of TFH, then switch across to the Prospero duology, then near the end of each jump across to "Horus Rising" and "False Gods", plus the audio books "Dark King" then back to the Prospero duology, then across to "Flight of the Eisenstein"...all the while threading through with bits of "Fulgrim", then end with the ends of TFH/Fulgrim" and finally "Raven's Flight" & "The Lightning Tower").

Failing that, read _Legion_ first.

Difficult, but I imagine it'd be pretty cool.


----------



## holy bolter (Dec 22, 2010)

That's a pretty cool idea to try it chronologically, dunno if I would have the patience for it. Anyone else done something similar or planning to ?


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Myself, not really. Though I am hoping to run through the entire Prospero legacy, loosely.

Start with BftA, then TFH to put things in context, then Prospero Burns, then A Thousand Sons, (The Outcast Dead would go here, but it's poor so I won't), then Battle of the Fang then round it all out with Atlas Infernal.


----------



## Mishiman (Jul 19, 2011)

holy bolter: I would include all books you mentioned + Mechanicum. [I have no idea why many people do not consider it as 'main' book. The fall of Mars and rise of Dark Mechanicum is one of most important parts of HH so for me it is must read title. you can easly skip such terrible books like BotA or Nemesis though]. As to reading on kindle I had plans for buying it but I think I better save my money and wait until they release colour eink reader [I hate to read on lcd screen and I want to read something more than black and white novels on my ereader].


----------



## holy bolter (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi mishiman.....I take your point re Mechanicum. I find the kindle experience pretty good generally. In terms of black library novels I wish I could download direct from amazon rather than via the black library site but otherwise no complaints. I really like the fact that some older, out of print stuff is getting ebooked. Gonna read The Inquisition War at some point .


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Xisor said:


> I'd ditch _Mechanicum_


----------

